# What are the best bra inserts?



## doll.face (Jan 29, 2009)

I must know!! I'm already a full C to a D but I want to get some inserts to push my girls together! I've already invested in the best push up bras but lets face it, unless they're fake, they are just not going to push together like that on their own.

Any ideas?


----------



## Odette (Jan 30, 2009)

Try those silicone "chicken fillets" bra inserts.

The trick to putting them in is to put them under your breasts but kind of to the side so, that your breasts get pushed up and the fillets act as support.


----------



## doll.face (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_Try those silicone "chicken fillets" bra inserts.

The trick to putting them in is to put them under your breasts but kind of to the side so, that your breasts get pushed up and the fillets act as support._

 
Thanks for that trick!!


----------



## preciouscharm (Jan 30, 2009)

i was just about to make a post about this too. Where can you find them?? I know VS has the intimissi ones.


----------



## Odette (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *preciouscharm* 

 
_i was just about to make a post about this too. Where can you find them?? I know VS has the intimissi ones._

 
Try the lingerie department in any department store or check in a lingerie store. You could also check online but it is best to try them on if possible.


----------



## doll.face (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *preciouscharm* 

 
_i was just about to make a post about this too. Where can you find them?? I know VS has the intimissi ones._

 
I've been wanting to buy the VS ones but I read somewhere that they aren't a good hold and they feel like they will slip out. I think that's the last thing we want, LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Repunzel (Feb 2, 2009)

i have the 'very sexy' extreme push up convertible bra by vs.and not only is it beautiful its seamless so u can wear under tshirt and it has removable gel pads in the inside.i have a c cup and it pushes them together,they look huge,defiently reccomend.


----------



## preciouscharm (Feb 8, 2009)

Shopping around yesterday I stopped by a Khols and couldn't find any. Went to walmart and they had the water inflated kind and silicon. The water inflated type was only around $5 and the silicon around $15. I'm trying out the cheaper ones for now


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 8, 2009)

A lot of bras come with them. I have some from La Senza and they're fine.


----------



## Liz24 (Mar 4, 2009)

try the distraction bras. they're AMAZING!  they take me from an A to a C and they look soooo natural. I think you can also buy their inserts separately.  but I think you should buy the bra itself that comes with the inserts, because the inserts don't move at all and they stay put no matter how much you move. they're really high quality too. I was amazed at the how nice the bra and inserts looked, but mostly because it makes me look HUGE like nothing else I've tried before. I also wear it all day so it's worth the money.


----------



## luvsic (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi,

I dont know if this will be much help since I'm looking to INCREASE my cup size with inserts, but I recently bought the Victoria's Secret Push Up Shapers (they're on sale for 30 dollars!! As opposed to the usual 60) and they do miracles! They're a little big, I am a 32B regularly, they pop out of my bra if I don't insert them right but they give me tons of cleavage and literally increase me at least a cup size, maybe 1 and a half...I don't think I went up two cup sizes lol but one and a half is enough for me!! I insert them right under my boob and then push my boobs together and they stay in place. They're clear and made of silicone I think, and they work great! I just have to clean them once in a while but I think they'll last for a long time!

Victoria's Secret - Push-up shapers

HTH!


----------

